# A.R. Cox Norristown



## bottlekid76 (Sep 30, 2012)

I picked up a really nice iron pontiled A.R. Cox from Norristown. This is the variation without Pa embossed on the front. I love these big bulky porters. This example has a really crude and drippy applied top. I was real happy to add it. []

 ~Tim


----------



## Potlidboy (Oct 1, 2012)

Bottlekid76...Excellent bottle....nice sloppy top....has a drip factor of 10.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 1, 2012)

Definitely a nice one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 1, 2012)

I still have the first blob I ever dug I was around 16 0r 17 I think. I forget its been a while. I am glad I held on to it. I don't know how,but I did.[]

 Its a smooth base,got it in a dump


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Great stuff Rick []

 I still have my first too. Just extra special, ya know!

 ~Tim


----------

